

Ask HN: Angular, Backbone, React. Help Me Choose - peterchon

As I get more serious in building web applications, I can&#x27;t seem to decide between Angular, backbone, and React. What&#x27;s your experience?<p>edit: specifically for someone who&#x27;s hasn&#x27;t done a whole lot of MVC dev work.
======
sjs382
I only have experience with Angular & Backbone.

I _much_ prefer Backbone, because there's much less boilerplate code, less
"magic" and it's not nearly as opinionated as Angular. You can bend it to your
use, rather than bend your usage to it's preferred way of doing things.

------
rx4g
I have experience with Angular and Backbone. Backbone will definitely give you
more control, but you have to make more choices. Angular is definitely
generating more buzz, but Backbone has a sizable community too, and is more
mature and battle-tested. That's a big deal in the Javascript framework space,
where the scenery can change drastically month to month. If you're doing
something small, or you have a little extra time, it's worth getting familiar
with React, Angular, and Ember too. TodoMVC is a nice way to get a sneak peak
at the various idioms of each framework without investing a huge amount of
time.

------
arisAlexis
My preference is Backbone. Angular is very popular especially in this place
but many say it's super complicated without a reason and I agree.

------
monroepe
To give you more choices, I have been really enjoying Meteor.

